# M1 parts needed



## Nathan W (Jun 29, 2018)

This freebie came into my possession with some missing parts. Looking for suggestions on what to purchase for my first turning projects. I believe the tail is M1, and the threads on the head are 3/4. The base is 44”x7”.

 




 
The ac motor that came with the lathe is a small and unmarked unit with a capacitor wired in. 





I would also love to see any homemade/unique stands that you have built for your lathes. 

Thanks for any help you have to offer!!

Nate

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 29, 2018)

Sweet little lathe!! Penn State Industries sells a spindle adapter to go from 3/4" x 16tpi up to 1" x 8tpi for about $16.

I'll look in my parts box, I think I may have a #1mt live center I'll never use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2018)

I seem to remember @kweinert had a M1. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## kweinert (Jun 29, 2018)

Tony said:


> I seem to remember @kweinert had a M1. Maybe I'm wrong.



At one point I did but it's been gone for a while now.


----------



## Nathan W (Jun 29, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Sweet little lathe!! Penn State Industries sells a spindle adapter to go from 3/4" x 16tpi up to 1" x 8tpi for about $16.
> 
> I'll look in my parts box, I think I may have a #1mt live center I'll never use.


I would be happy to test it out for you. What is a fair price?


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 29, 2018)

Sorry but no extra #1MT centers to be found in my bin.


----------



## Tony (Jun 29, 2018)

@Schroedc and @woodtickgreg always seem to have lots of stuff.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2018)

No M1 here either. Tbat's an oldie, lol.


----------



## Patrude (Jun 29, 2018)

Cool vintage lathe. I built a lathe stand uacting 6/4 oak from a local sawmill. Used quartersawn for top. Sorry I do t have pics, I sold it couple months back.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 29, 2018)

I have an MT1 live center laying around somewhere

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 30, 2018)

I've got some MT1 stuff somewhere, I'll have to see what all is still there


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 30, 2018)

Is the headstock also mt1?


----------



## Nathan W (Jun 30, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Is the headstock also mt1?


It is. I see some MT1 stuff in the Grizzly catalog and lots available online. It is a bit overwhelming and I have no idea what to start with. Any advice for a beginner head/tail piece?


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 3, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> It is. I see some MT1 stuff in the Grizzly catalog and lots available online. It is a bit overwhelming and I have no idea what to start with. Any advice for a beginner head/tail piece?



Sorry it's taken a bit to get back to you, I'll dig tonight and see what all I have, I don't use MT1 so let me see what I can put together


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2018)

No MT1 parts but you asked about custom stands ........
Here is the stand/cabinet I built for my lathe ....... left side has 2x4 frame for rigidity , right side has plenty of storage space for all tools & accessories.
Stand/cabinet is rock solid and I get No vibration whatsoever even if turning blanks are out of balance

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 3, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> Any advice for a beginner head/tail piece?


Depending on what others may come up with.
I didn't check a lot but these on the bay look like a pretty good deal. The seller does have a 99.4% approval rating. Free shipping but I don't know if that is one week or eight weeks?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4pcs-Drive...783619?hash=item25ec6442c3:g:cngAAOSwJRZacDUU
Live center for the tailstock and three drive centers (if you count the one cup dead center as a "safety center".
No idea of quality, just a suggestion which should fit most all needs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 3, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> Sorry it's taken a bit to get back to you, I'll dig tonight and see what all I have, I don't use MT1 so let me see what I can put together


No worries, I did just locate a shop in my area that carries MT1 in stock, hope to swing by there before the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 3, 2018)

Mike Mills said:


> Depending on what others may come up with.
> I didn't check a lot but these on the bay look like a pretty good deal. The seller does have a 99.4% approval rating. Free shipping but I don't know if that is one week or eight weeks?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4pcs-Drive...783619?hash=item25ec6442c3:g:cngAAOSwJRZacDUU
> Live center for the tailstock and three drive centers (if you count the one cup dead center as a "safety center".
> No idea of quality, just a suggestion which should fit most all needs.


Thanks, I did find a sort of local (30 minute drive) shop that carries MT1. I should be able to make it there by Friday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 3, 2018)

Jerry B said:


> Stand/cabinet is rock solid and I get No vibration whatsoever even if turning blanks are out of balance Nice! All I could think of looked similar to this. The extra storage in your stand makes complete sense now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 4, 2018)

I considered making something like that but if your blanks are out of balance (if you do bowls/hollow forms) then you could potentially get quite a wobble .........
Also, with the amount of turning tools and accessories I have and liking to keep them close, my cabinet made more sense for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

